# Door Closing Sound



## pennylynn666 (Feb 6, 2003)

This may seem like a dumb question but I am asking anyway. When I am using my computer at work (Window & Me) my computer makes a sound like a door closing. What is that? My computer networks with 4 other computers.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have AOL instant messenger running?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Are you running TSG chat in the background?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Maybe a joke your co-workers are playing on you,, he he


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

It is likely a system sound.

I recommend; Click Start, then Settings, then Control Panel, then Sounds.

This is where you set the sounds your system makes when an event occurs.

Find out what action is causing the door closing sound by selecting each action that has a speaker next to it and clicking the play button.

You can disable the sound entirely by selecting the action then using the pull down menu for the name of the sound and scroll up and choose [NONE] or you can click Browse and choose a sound more to your liking.

Welcome to TSG!


----------

